
Silicon Valley investor Sam Altman once worked so hard he got scurvy (2016) - rbranson
https://www.businessinsider.com/sam-altman-gave-himself-scurvy-2016-10
======
olliej
It is incredibly hard to get scurvy - you have to actively work to avoid
anything that can give you vitamin c.

This isn’t a role model, this is dumbass time and dietary decisions.

Also: getting scurvy hurts your productivity for quite a while, so again not a
good role model.

------
freepor
No, he ate so poorly he got scurvy.

~~~
supercanuck
that doesn't make for good business porn though.

------
mjfl
I once worked so hard I had to saw off me own leg and now I walk around on a
peg! Arrrr!

